# First NREMT Recertification



## Vanenix (Aug 30, 2010)

*First Time NREMT Recertification*

I've volunteered in the Emergency Room for a year while taking some classes in college such as Anatomy, Microbiology, and Chemistry which I believe that they would consider as my continuing education. However, I am still seeking for employment here in South Bay Los Angeles, California, and I have 7 months left for my recertification. I am going to take my 24 hours EMT-Refresher class this week and my CPR Card this month. The problem is I did not get any employment during the past 1 1/2 years. Still, I am trying to get a job because it is competitive in our area especially if you do not have an Ambulance Driver Certificate that I just got last month and past employment experience which I did acquire in Volunteering in the ER.

*My questions are:*
1) What would I fill on the "EMT- Recertification Form. Section:Employer Information"?
2) Also, there is another box saying, "Inactive Status Request"?
3) Do I need to submit a proof of employment on my 1st recertification?

*I can obtain this documents with no problem:*
1) Signatures on the form.
2) Copy of EMT Basic Refresher Certificate
3) CPR Card
4) Verification Signature

*I am not requesting to become inactive but on the button it says:*
_"If this is your first time to recertify, you must have worked for atleast 6 months performing as an (EMT-Basic) and using your skills in either the emergency ambulance/rescue or patient care setting. You will need to submit a proof of employment_."

The only proof that I could show is my _recommendation letter_ that I've volunteered in the ER. I am not sure if they would accept it in case they would require me to send a proof of employment.

Thank you guys.

*Source:*
https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/open_pdf.asp?file=2010+Basic+cover+letter.pdf

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/open_pdf.asp?file=2010+Basic+form.pdf


----------



## brian321 (Aug 19, 2012)

*I'm in the same boat, what was your outcome?*

I haven't worked as an EMT and will need to recertify.
I don't think I need to rectify NREMT, because on the Contra Costa County, CA recertification application doesn't seem to require a NREMT revert.

Contra Costa County, CA recert application does ask if you are working but does not seem to disqualify you if you are not working. It does not say anything about 6 months of working either.

can't post links properly yet

//cchealth.org/ems/certification.php

Just recertify County/State. And let NREMT lapse.

This could be a problem if you wanted to work in another state or county that requires current NREMT certification.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2012)

brian321 said:


> I haven't worked as an EMT and will need to recertify.
> I don't think I need to rectify NREMT, because on the Contra Costa County, CA recertification application doesn't seem to require a NREMT revert.
> 
> Contra Costa County, CA recert application does ask if you are working but does not seem to disqualify you if you are not working. It does not say anything about 6 months of working either.
> ...



If you haven't worked as an EMT then you are unable to recert for the NREMT. If it is your first time applying thru Contra Costa County (as well as anywhere in California) you need to have a valid NREMT certificate.


----------

